# Your High School Photo On-Line!



## fivepointcalvinist (May 18, 2006)

This is really amazing:

http://www.worldschoolphotographs.com/index1.htm


----------



## satz (May 18, 2006)




----------



## Scott Shahan (May 19, 2006)




----------



## BobVigneault (May 19, 2006)

That IS amazing. By the way Matthew, the girl beside me in the top photo said that you and her were close. She would love to get together with you. She told me of the many hours you two spent grooming. How romantic.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 19, 2006)




----------



## Ivan (May 19, 2006)

Hmmm...funny thing. I saw Andrew and Bob, but not me.


----------



## BobVigneault (May 19, 2006)

As I recall Ivan, you skipped school that picture day and went to the zoo where you got in some trouble for throwing something smelly at the spectators. You told us later it was worth it cuz you "had more fun than a barrel of people."


----------



## Ivan (May 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> As I recall Ivan, you skipped school that picture day and went to the zoo where you got in some trouble for throwing something smelly at the spectators. You told us later it was worth it cuz you "had more fun than a barrel of people."



 Whew! That made my eyes water!! NOW! Enough of this monkey business!


----------

